# Favorite School Subjects?



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

I like Physical Education, playing dodgeball all the time. I also like science.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm an INTJ.

I'm very fond of liberal arts subjects. I enjoy political science, philosophy, psychology, English, history, and more. I do also enjoy biology, cosmology, and similar topics.

I dislike chemistry and physical education. I dislike math because I'm bad at it, and I'm bad at it because I don't practice it.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

I liked Modern History for the content, and I liked Ancient History for the class (students, teacher etc).


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP 

When I was in school my favorite classes were

Junior High: English, History, Creative Writing, Calligraphy, Pottery, Choir

Highschool: English, World History (mainly european, but starting with ancient history), Geography (which also included modern cultures), Home-Economics, German, Art, Drama

College: Linguistics, Archeology, Anthropology, Psychology, Philosophy, Music History & Theory, Archery


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

jaden_d said:


> I like Physical Education, playing dodgeball all the time. I also like science.


You should think about becoming a P/E coach then.

You will be happier in life if you do what you enjoy doing.

I had a friend like that in college who loved P/E also.

His parents pressured him into a science Ph.D. program however.

He teaches science at the community college level and he has hated it all his life.

Do want you want to do which you are good at and enjoy.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> INFP
> 
> When I was in school my favorite classes were
> 
> ...


It would probably be easier for you to tell us what you DIDNT like.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

katemess said:


> I liked Modern History for the content, and I liked Ancient History for the class (students, teacher etc).


Did you become a history teacher?

The most successful history major I knew became a Marine colonel, then after retirement became a high school history teacher with his M.S. degree in History.

History was always my second favorite subject, but I could not figure out what to do with it for a living.

Now history is my favorite HOBBY and I read all the history that I can get my hands on starting with Herodotus, Thucydides, Xenophon, etc.

Diodorus Siculus was a great ancient historian and he tries to summarize science and philosophy in his books too.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodorus_Siculus


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Clyme said:


> I'm an INTJ.
> 
> I'm very fond of liberal arts subjects. I enjoy political science, philosophy, psychology, English, history, and more. I do also enjoy biology, cosmology, and similar topics.
> 
> I dislike chemistry and physical education. I dislike math because I'm bad at it, and I'm bad at it because I don't practice it.


You're another one that would be better telling us what you DIDNT like.

So you did not like math ??

Funny because math was always my most favorite subject.

But in college after 2 years of math it became too theoretical and I could not follow it anymore. That's when I switched to business, which has a fair share of business math in it, such as discounting present values, etc.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

95134hks said:


> You're another one that would be better telling us what you DIDNT like.
> 
> So you did not like math.
> 
> Funny because math was always my most favorite subject.


That's true. I honestly derive a lot of pleasure from satisfying my curiosity, learning concepts, and understanding systems. Essentially every discipline is a system of information and concepts, so I can usually find enjoyment in that.

The subjects I didn't really like are chemistry and physical education. Math is something I didn't like because I was bad at it. I would probably like it if I practiced more but I'm unwilling to contribute the effort. I know I've just re-stated what my original post was. I had actually intended to write up more dislikes, but I can't really think of any. My interests are very vast - so vast, in fact, that their pull on my attention can be paralyzing if I don't discipline myself.

Why did you enjoy math?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Clyme said:


> That's true. I honestly derive a lot of pleasure from satisfying my curiosity, learning concepts, and understanding systems. Essentially every discipline is a system of information and concepts, so I can usually find enjoyment in that.
> 
> The subjects I didn't really like are chemistry and physical education. Math is something I didn't like because I was bad at it. I would probably like it if I practiced more but I'm unwilling to contribute the effort. I know I've just re-stated what my original post was. I had actually intended to write up more dislikes, but I can't really think of any. My interests are very vast - so vast, in fact, that their pull on my attention can be paralyzing if I don't discipline myself.
> 
> Why did you enjoy math?


I must have had good teachers and that made math fun for me.

As a little kid you are taught to count from 1 to 20 and make change.

Eventually you learn up to 100, then 1000, and so forth.

Algebra came along in 9th grade, geometry in 10th, trig in 11th, and calculus in 12th.

Discounting present values first came along in college. This affects loans and mortgages as well as insurance annuities.

It all made perfect sense to me until the math became theoretical in college junior year. That's when I had to bail out and find something more practical. Business was more practical and math had prepared me for it well.

I had good teachers and that made math fun. I can still remember their names --

- Lena Japp

- James Cuthbertson

- Carole Eaton

- Walter Degler


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Hated school.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Science and history.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I always liked science and art. Except chemistry during my junior year, that was torture. The lab part of chemistry class was fun, but the worksheets and the tests, oh dear god! 

I also thought math and history were interesting.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Did you become a history teacher?
> 
> The most successful history major I knew became a Marine colonel, then after retirement became a high school history teacher with his M.S. degree in History.
> 
> ...


Nope! Law and business are my thing.

Still love history though. I was seeing a guy once who was studying Ancient History at university and I think his eventual goal was to become a museum curator. Aside from that and being a history teacher, I also have no idea what you would do with a history degree... It's a shame, because it's an appealing course.

I'll have to get reading. :tongue:


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Glory said:


> Hated school.


There are lots of jobs you can do without any school.

- truck driver

- construction

- fishing

- cleaning

- road crews

- longshoremen

- painting

- ditch digging

- etc.

However it helps if you can balance your check book and write things down.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Honestly can't decide. As probably ISTJ, my favorites wer English, bible, history and chemistry.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

95134hks said:


> There are lots of jobs you can do without any school.
> 
> - truck driver
> 
> ...


Hating school and not studying are completely different things. I have a friend who HATES school, completely loathes it- and she studies like no one else because she knows she'll need someday. Doesn't say she enjoys it.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

95134hks said:


> There are lots of jobs you can do without any school.
> 
> - truck driver
> 
> ...


Anyone who spent years doing those jobs are more valuable than liberal arts graduates. And I finished college and med school, I'm allowed to hate it.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> Hating school and not studying are completely different things. I have a friend who HATES school, completely loathes it- and she studies like no one else because she knows she'll need someday. Doesn't say she enjoys it.


You don't need to go to school to learn something (nowadays they're mostly conditioning camps) and smart people simply suffer them to earn qualifications in their chosen field.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Geography
Biology
History
Physical Education
And maybe also art - but i didn't like it on school (but I think i would love it right now).
Languages (however i didn't like it much on school, but now i love learning languages)

Hate:
Maths
Technic
Probably physics (80 procent of the time) - hard, difficult (and always subjects i don't like (like electronics and whatever what).

But in every school subject you have themes you like and you don't like. I need(ed) variation  Religion here is maybe never about religion but we learned about the enneagram or the meaning of sex and love and our body in religion, and we never talked about God and ..  Religion was mostly philosophy  

I also had in my two last school years psychology. One of the most funny themes ever. I also had anatomy (study of the human body) with diseases and... (loved it )

INFP.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

English and History were my favorites. Geometry also surprised me by how much I enjoyed it. 

algebra always has been and probably always will be the bane of my exsistance.


----------



## kagayama (Jan 6, 2016)

An ISTJ.

I like maths, science (hate physics tho), history, geography, Art, and English.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Math and History...


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Glory said:


> Anyone who spent years doing those jobs are more valuable than liberal arts graduates. And I finished college and med school, I'm allowed to hate it.


Med school is quite impressive -- M.D. is obviously an expert biologist of human subjects.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Med school is quite impressive -- M.D. is obviously an expert biologist of human subjects.


I have qualifications in anaesthesiology, but the legal department of medicine and health care is too much for me to deal with (laws shift far too often, and I don't like consulting legal experts to tarnish my mind any more than I should; their entire employment revolves around bullshitting), so I studied programming on my own time spent my life doing odd jobs. There are few things I hate more than law and government.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Glory said:


> I have qualifications in anaesthesiology, but the legal department of medicine and health care is too much for me to deal with (laws shift far too often, and I don't like consulting legal experts to tarnish my mind any more than I should; their entire employment revolves around bullshitting), so I studied programming on my own time spent my life doing odd jobs. There are few things I hate more than law and government.


Although there were core general courses in college that I hated at the time, I now look back on them and find them to have been very useful. Most of schooling I enjoyed, because it was all like playing with puzzles to me. The final exam was always the ultimate puzzle and I had to guess what would be on the exam and master it. My ultimate amusement was when I would get a perfect score on an exam.

So I learned that if you make something into a game then it becomes interesting and fun.

My game was always ace-ing the topic and outscoring the others.

Life is a game.

And as Aron Nimzowitsch said in his book on chess, even God plays games.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

In order from greatest preference to lower: I enjoy sciences (chemistry the most), graphics design, math (broad), and history (also pretty broad).


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ISTJ

I enjoyed and excelled at all math, right up until Differential Equations kicked my ass in college. 

Never found a science class I didn't like, but I especially liked classical physics and biology.

Liked English grammar/spelling... hated English lit.

HATED history and social studies. At least the way it was taught to me, it was all shitty rote memorization (that I'm terrible at).


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Hating school and not studying are completely different things. I have a friend who HATES school, completely loathes it- and she studies like no one else because she knows she'll need someday. Doesn't say she enjoys it.


It was so easy for me to turn schooling into a game that I can't fathom not liking it while doing well at it.

I get not liking it if someone is struggling with it however.

Nobody likes to struggle.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Although there were core general courses in college that I hated at the time, I now look back on them and find them to have been very useful. Most of schooling I enjoyed, because it was all like playing with puzzles to me. The final exam was always the ultimate puzzle and I had to guess what would be on the exam and master it. My ultimate amusement was when I would get a perfect score on an exam.
> 
> So I learned that if you make something into a game then it becomes interesting and fun.
> 
> ...


Understanding technical principles, using tools, and breaking things down to clear and simple rules have always been something I was good at, and having to grind through predefined systems that I'm not *allowed* to dismantle frustrates me to no end; I need to have my own focus and figure things out on my own. My weakness is trusting or relying on anyone else to assist me in anything; I need a pure, hands on grasp with what I'm doing.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Glory said:


> Understanding technical principles, using tools, and breaking things down to clear and simple rules have always been something I was good at, and having to grind through predefined systems that I'm not *allowed* to dismantle frustrates me to no end; I need to have my own focus and figure things on my own. My weakness is trusting or relying on anyone else to assist me in anything, I need a pure, hands on grasp on what I'm doing.


Similarly the thing I hated most about science in college was the heaps of theory that are piled on you without any justifying data for support.

It was not interesting to me memorizing some wacko's theories. I wanted to see the data and come to my own conclusions.

So after a couple of years of university level science in chem and bio I simply switched over to business, which for me is about transactions in commerce. Math was a good background for it.

Transactions in commerce are always about revenue volume, associated costs, gross and net profits, and ultimately taxation thereon -- for me more puzzles and games and fun.


----------



## The_Iliad (Nov 17, 2015)

Band & science. INTP.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Out of the classes i got, then Psychology and Biology are my favorites. But it also depends a little on the teacher and which day maybe.
I like having English, but that monday morning class can be hard ^^, altho i dont go partying or anything.
And Danish (my native), is not bad either, can be interesting, and nice teacher.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

ENTJ -

Geography, environmental science, business, math, political science (music/band when I was younger)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

English, Social Studies, Art, some science. I got better at math later on, after the military and college.


----------



## Hollyucinogen (Mar 13, 2016)

INTJ, definitely had a preference for biology, chemistry, physical geography, and photography.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

INFJ math, science and music.


----------



## eurekAhaaaa (Jan 22, 2016)

French & History ISFP


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I almost typed "meth" but that would also be correct.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

High school: Humanities and painting. 

Before then: History, English, and music.


----------

